# Breathable/cool work pants?



## Felandro

Now that summer is upon us I am having a lot of trouble working in this heat. I recently bought some carhart pants that have since shrunk considerably and now are way too warm for my liking. Are there any breathable hopefully not to expensive work pants? They don't need to be super durable as I can wear knee pads when on the floor.


----------



## chewy

I like the key jeans from amazon, double front logger jeans with suspender buttons. Theyre cool enough for me in summer.


----------



## bkmichael65

Military surplus desert fatigues


----------



## The_Modifier

Felandro look here, and yes they meet OSHA arc and fire resistant requirements:

*AGO1*

And the prices aren't too bad for us Canucks as well ($53-$65). :thumbup: 

I've had two pairs for about a year now and they are great, look professional and are cool- even the navy coloured ones aren't too bad in this heat.


----------



## nof123

i usually buy the thinnest pair of jeans at walmart for around 10-15 bucks each

downside is if you put your pliers/screwdriver in the back pocket it will have a hole in it in a few days


----------



## Black Dog

American made...:thumbup:


----------



## That_Dude

bkmichael65 said:


> Military surplus desert fatigues


ACUs. Thin fabric and very breathable. :thumbsup:


----------



## running dummy

Duluth trading company
Men's cool dry fire hose summer pants. 

http://m.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/95115.aspx


I bought the regular fire hose pants and they are extremely comfortable. I've had them for only a month but they seem durable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## travis13

Duluth trading pants are expensive, but they are worth every penny. I have the Fire Hose Flex pants and they are the best pants I have ever owned. They stretch, repel dirt and water, and they have "ballroom". Need I say more?


----------



## sctracker

These guys make the best pants I've ever worn. Little expensive, made in California.

http://store.tripleaughtdesign.com/Force-10-Cargo-Pant-NYCO-Ripstop

Also their AC pants are super breathable if your allowed to wear synthetic pants at work.


----------



## Felandro

Technically I can wear whatever I want, I could wear pajamas for all they care probably I just don't wanna keep buying them over and over.


----------



## sctracker

Even triple aughts thinner synthetic pants are stiff tough. Double knees. Reinforced crotch and rear. Extra fabric at the pockets so knife clips don't wear through them. Also the kneepad inserts are motorcycle kneepads not some cheap piece of neoprene like most others


----------



## freeagnt54

These might work


----------



## chewy

You abso****inglutely do not want synthetic anything around your junk.


----------



## Mich drew

Try wearing nothing but a pair of fishnet boxers. Your junk can breathe,and they look good with workbooks.


----------



## Jack Legg

original 874's and a company t shirt. Look like a professional


----------



## Rochsolid

running dummy said:


> Duluth trading company
> Men's cool dry fire hose summer pants.
> 
> http://m.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/95115.aspx
> 
> 
> I bought the regular fire hose pants and they are extremely comfortable. I've had them for only a month but they seem durable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I just ordered a pair, they look like great pants, free shipping for me which was nice, only 69$ that's waaaaaaay cheaper than carharts are up here, thanks for the link

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

